# Tabacos de la Cordillera



## cristiCR (Apr 18, 2013)

Tabacos de la Cordillera, its a company located in Puriscal, San José Costa Rica... we have our own tobacco plantations in the high cloudy mountain ranges of Costa Rica, in an area with unique soil an climate characteristics ideal for cultivation of Connecticut and Habana tobacco varieties. 

We make all our cigars completely from tobacco we get from our farm. There are authentic Costa Rican puros!

I invite you to try these Premium cigars, directly from our factory to your place..


----------



## cristiCR (Apr 18, 2013)

eace:


----------



## MacB (Mar 1, 2017)

We visited the Tabacos de la Cordillera factory a few weeks ago. Our guide, I forget her name (the office manager) was delightful. She and Carlos educated me on the art of cigars; from planting the seed to sleeving the final product. I cannot begin to say how much I appreciate the journey of learning they took me on. 

The cigars that Carlos recommended and hand picked for me are wonderful!! I look forward to sharing them and my experience with my friends. 

Pura Vida!

Mac Burtt


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Something is wrong with your website. I Googled your name. The link that pops up on Google keeps saying server not found.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ADRUNKK said:


> Something is wrong with your website. I Googled your name. The link that pops up on Google keeps saying server not found.


It's been a couple years since they've been active here. So I'm not sure they'll answer


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> It's been a couple years since they've been active here. So I'm not sure they'll answer


Oh crap. I didn't see that someone else necro'd this. Oops.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

No worries


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> Something is wrong with your website. I Googled your name. The link that pops up on Google keeps saying server not found.


http://donjuangross.wixsite.com/dignitycigars

This is there website. I have found one place that sells their pizzaria cigars but they only sell them by the box and they are kinda spendy so I have not bitten. I would be in for a group buy to sample them if others were interested, as I like that they are organic and do it all themselves.


----------

